# Who GOT Who?



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

You got them however you did not come out unscaved. But I would totally take a concusion for that kind of scare.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

That is a great idea for anyone doing a Halloween party with teens!!


----------

